# Internet ist sehr langsam



## Der Hans (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

also ich bin erst seit heute hier registriert und hoffe, dass ich hier keine groben Formfehler mache.

Mein Problem:

Ich habe von Win 98se auf Win XP umgestellt.
Die Festplatte habe ich hierzu  komplett glöscht, da ich keinen Ärger mit alten Daten usw. wollte.
Die Installation ging fast problemlos.
Leider geht das Internet nicht mehr so schnell. Ich habe eine DSL Anschluss und verwende einen Router. Der Router hat die neue Firmware erhalten und diverse Anrufe bei verschiedenen Hotlines haben eigentlich nichts gebracht.
Alles ist angeblich richtig eingestellt.
Trotzdem erinnert mich die Geschwindigkeit eher an mein altes 28.800 Modem.
Auch die Störungsstellen der Post sagen, dass mein Anschluss ok. ist.

Ich habe meinem neuen System auch ein Produkt von Symantec spendiert:
Norton Sytem Works 2004.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass mein Internet schnell geht, wenn ich die Auto-protect Funktion (also den automatischen Virenwächter) ausshalte.
Bei Symantec scheint man keine Hilfe zu bekommen.
Ein Virenprogramm, dass abgechaltet ist macht aber keinen SInn.

Früher ging mein PC auch mit Virenprogramm recht flott.

Sind irgendewelche Einstellungen falsch?
Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben oder sagen wo ich Hilfe bekommen könnte?


Gruß

Hans


----------



## zeromancer (24. November 2003)

Seit wann ist das bei Dir so?
Interessant, dass in den letzten Tagen sowas gehäuft auftritt. Hat T-Online die Jagd auf Router-Benutzer eröffnet oder was soll das alles?
Leider wohne ich in einem von QDSL nicht versorgeten Gebiet - das ist der einzig wahre Provider IMO.


----------



## Heisswuerstchen (24. November 2003)

> Sind irgendewelche Einstellungen falsch?
> Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben oder sagen wo ich Hilfe bekommen könnte?



Moin Hans,

gib mal bei google 'DSL Speed Test' ein. Auf den Trefferseiten findest Du diverse Möglichkeiten, die annähernde Down-/Upload Geschwindigkeit zu prüfen. Es ist nicht ganz genau, weil gerade der Download nicht nur von Deiner Verbindung abhängig ist, aber Tendenzen lassen sich durchaus erkennen.

gl
Peter


----------



## Georg Melher (24. November 2003)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es bei der Norton Firewall oder beim Virenscanner eine Option, die sich da "Scriptschutz" oder ähnlich nennt. Schalte diese mal testweise ab.


----------



## Der Hans (24. November 2003)

*Internet langsam*

Hallo,

also ich habe den Router mal überbrückt und den PC direkt an das Modem angeschlossen.
Das gleiche Problem:
Solange der Virenwächter eingeschaltet ist, ist das Internet gähnend langsam und ich bin bestimmt nicht kleinlich das ich auf die Sekunde achte.
Sobald der Virenwächter aus ist, läuft das Internet.

Wenn der PC einmal mit dem Download angefangen hat, ist die Geschwindigkeit beim Download normal. (wenn er dann endlich anfängt)
Dies habe ich zusammen mit einem Mitarbeiter der Telekom getestet.
Der Aufbau zu anderen Servern und der Aufbau der Internetseiten ist aber langsam.
Die Scriptblockierung habe ich mal abgeschaltet, das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Es muss also irgendwie an meinem Virenprogramm liegen. Oder gibt es da in meinem IExplorer etwas was ich umstellen müsste.

Keine Ahnung

Hans


----------



## Der Hans (24. November 2003)

Hallo,
 das Problem ist gelöst!
Ich habe einfach Norton-System Works deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert und nun klappt das Internet wieder normal.

Vielleicht hätte man das Problem auch anders lösen können aber für mich ist das Ergebnis entscheidend.
Noch mal ein Danke schön an alle, die sich mit meinem Anliegen auseinandergesetzt haben.

Hans


----------

